# suche digicam für sport



## cantafunk (13. Oktober 2003)

hi, bin ein neuling auf dem gebiet der fotografie. ich würde mir gerne eine digitalkamera zulegen. Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen, was für eine kamera brauch ich denn wenn ich oft bilder in einer sporthalle bei relativ schnellen sportarten machen will? 
ein freund von mir hat eine canon Digital IXUS II und damit geht das irgendwie nicht. wenn man mit blitz fotografiert, dann verzerrt jedes bild, und ohne blitz braucht er halt ewig, und das ist ein bisschen doof bei schnellen sportarten.

kann mir da jmd einen rat geben, bin für jede antwort dankbar.

gruss
cantafunk


----------



## Leola13 (14. Oktober 2003)

Hai,

digital und schnell gibt es nicht. Zumindest nicht bezahlbar für Normalsterbliche.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DLDS (16. Oktober 2003)

wieviel möchtest du den ausgeben ?


----------



## Vitalis (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Leola13 _
> *Hai,
> 
> digital und schnell gibt es nicht. Zumindest nicht bezahlbar für Normalsterbliche.
> ...


 Leola, die Canon 300D kostet nur noch 940 und manch andere Digicam ist heute schon sehr schnell. 

@cantafunk: Wenn man in der Halle fotografiert, kann eine Kamera + externes Blitzgerät schon ausreichen.


----------



## Leola13 (16. Oktober 2003)

Hai,

@Vitalis, naja 940 sind auch nicht gerade billig. Aber er sprach von schnellen Sportarten, da wird es doch trotzdem noch Probleme geben (?). Ich hab bei Canon keine Auslösezeit gefunden.

@cantafunk
Anmerkung : Bei offiziellen Wettkämpfen brauchst du sicherlich eine Genehmigung. Wenn du in kleinen Hallen bei "Dorfmeisterschaften" fotografieren willst, stört evtl. das Blitzlicht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Vitalis (16. Oktober 2003)

@Leola, ich glaub nicht, daß die Auslöseverzögerung bei der 300d ein Problem darstellt. Da sind gerade die DigiSLRs mittlerweile sehr schnell. Das Problem von cantafunk liegt glaube ich auch eher darin, daß die Belichtungszeit zu lang ist bei zu wenig Licht..


----------



## Doblo (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Wenn du eine schnelle Camera für Sportaufnahmen suchst,
die auch noch bezahlbar ist,kann ich die nur die Minolta Dimage 7 Hi empfehlen.
Mit einem Zoomobjektiv von 28 bis 200 mm (entspricht  Kleinbild)
Sie hat einen schnellen Autofokus,und macht in der sekunde 7 Bilder bei einer Auflösung von 1,2 Mio Pixel,in allen anderen Aulösungen 3 b/sec.Natürlich ohne Blitzzuschaltung.
Ebenfalls kann man auch Manuell fokusieren.Um zu schnellen Verschlusszeiten zu kommen,kann man die ASA wählen vom 100 bis 800.
Zb. bei E-Bay für ca. 400,00 - 500,00 Euro.
Einfach mal reinschauen
Gruß Doblo


----------



## JerryLush (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi 
Meinerfahrung nach zu urteilen kann fuer denjenigen der Sportfotografie machen will die Kamera nicht gut genug sein.  Da aber die meisten nur ein begrenztes Budget haben , und auch nicht jeder gestochen scharfe aufnahmen im 30x45 format und höher braucht , gilt es kompromisse zu suchen und zu finden.
Um wirklungvolle Sportaufnahmen machen zukoennen braucht man im idealfall unterandrem nen Blitzschnellen autofokus , nen ultra lichtstarkes objektiv , ne kamera die imstande ist moeglichst viele Bilder pro sekunde zu schiessen und schnell zu speichern , und das alles wenn möglich in der höchsten auflösung . 
Ne kamera die alles vereint , hat einen preis der sich tief im 4 stelligen bereich befindet und ich denke das das etwas zu hoch angesiedelt ist.

Ich hab eine Canon G3 und ganz neu die EOS 300D. Mit der G3 lassen sich sportaufnahmen in einem kleinen rahmen sicherlich anfertigen , aber man merkt trodzdem schnell das die Camera eher ihre stärken in einem anderen bereich hat. 1/2000 sekunde verschlusszeit ist ja schön aber dazu braucht man auch ne menge licht , ISO 400 ist ja auch schön aber weniger das damit in verbindung stehende Bildrauschen. Der autofokus ist zu lahm und die serienbild funktionen koennte auch schneller sein , von daher denke ich ist diese Cam fuer sportaufnahmen nicht geeignet. 
Ganz anders ist da die neue 300D. Ok ich muss zugeben , aufgrund dessen weil ich die kamera erst neu gekauft habe , konnte ich noch nicht alles ausprobieren. 
Aber ich denke trotzdem das die fuer sportfotografie ganz gut geeignet ist , aber auch NUR wenn man das ensprechende Objektiv hat. Denn das Kit mit Objektiv was man fuer ca 1000 Euro bekommt ist fuer den anfang nicht schlecht . Denn bis zu 1/4000 sekunde verschlusszeit , bis zu ISO 1600 (iso 800 hat minimales rauschen und ne hohe lichtausbeute) , 2.5 bilder pro sekunde bei höchster auflösung , und 6,3 MP sind daten mit denen man was machen kann. 
Allerdings der haken an der sache ist nicht die kamera sondern die objektive die man benoetigt. Denn das im Kit beiliegende ist gut genug um ein wenig naturfotografie usw zu machen , aber Sport kann man damit wohl kaum einfangen.
Denn maximal 55mm bei ner max blende von 5.6 kann man vergessen. 
Da brauch man nen gutes objectiv und das ist ziemlich teuer . 

Allerdings im endeffekt bekommt hat man eine kamera und objektiv mit einer Bildqualität wo einem vor freude die tränen kommen. Aber das hat leider seinen preis und der ist fuer viele nicht akzeptabel.

Mit der Dimage 7i habe ich leider keine erfahrung . Die daten hoeren sich nicht schlecht an . Mich wuerd mal intressieren was sie bei maximalen zoom fuerne lichtausbeute hat , das heisst  was fuerne verschlusszeit und blende eingestellt sein muss um eine lichtstarke und scharfe aufahme hinzubekommen. Desweiteren wuerd mich mal der rauschfaktor beim maximal eingestelltem ISO intressieren. Aber ich denke , fuer den preis ist sie bestimmt ganz ok 

mfg
Jerry


----------



## cantafunk (1. Februar 2004)

hallo leute.
vielen dank für all eure super beiträge. hat mir schon viel weitergeholfen.
um mal präziser zu werden, bei der sportart handelt es sich um basketball. also da muss man schon flink unterwegs sein als fotograf. dabei geht es um unseren dorfverein, für den ich gerne bilder machen will für die homepage. und wie ihr schon gesagt habt, muss man dafür ja nicht die beste auflösung haben. ich werde mir mal die Minolta Dimage 7 Hi ausleihen da diese sich eher in meinem preisgefüge befindet. aber auch die eos 300d werd ich mal ausprobieren. 
vielen dank für eure hilfe

gruss


----------



## Vitalis (1. Februar 2004)

Wo Du grad ne Dimage 7 in Betracht ziehst, schau Dir auch die Dimage A1 an. Sie hat nen Bildstabilisator und ist damit für Sport besser geeignet als die 7.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Februar 2004)

Hi,

bei Basketball brauchst du weder ein Teleobjektiv, noch einen Bildstabilisator.
Der beste Punkt zum fotografieren ist hinter dem Korb ganz tief unten am Boden.
Von dort aus mit schönem Weitwinkel nach vorne oben Richtung Korb fotografieren.

Je nach Halle und erlaubter Entfernung von der Grundlinie brauchst du eine
reichlich kleine Brennweite. 20mm (in KB-Zahlen) wäre schön, 24 sollten es
Minimum sein. Damit machst du herrlich effektvolle Bilder.
Das Weitwinkelobjektiv MUSS lichtstark ( 2.8 ) sein, weil du garantiert in der
Position NICHT blitzen darfst. Also Empfindlichkeit hoch, lichtstarke Linse
und Spaß haben.

Fotos: http://ca.sports.yahoo.com/photos/nba/
Schau dir die Bilder mal an, fast alle von unter dem Korb gemacht.
Da ist die Action 

Was auch sehr sehr gut aussieht ist, wenn ihr eine Korbscheibe aus Plexi habt
und du deine Kamera vor dem Spiel mit Schraubklemmen hinter dem Plexi
einrichten kannst. Naja, ne Leiter wirst du ja auftreiben können.
Problem dabei: Du brauchst natürlich einen Funk-/Infrarot-Auslöser UND musst
auf die Akkulaufzeit achten. Viele Kameras schalten nach einer gewissen Zeit
selbsttätig ab.

Also, ich empfehle dir für Actionfotos ein wirklich gutes Weitwinkel und höchstens
für Portraitshots in Spielpausen oder während Auszeiten maximal ein 200mm/2.8
in KB-Maßen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Vitalis (2. Februar 2004)

mh Martin,
die meisten Fotos hinter Deinem Link sind aber mit Tele geschossen, wenn nicht sogar alle. Selbst das Foto hier.  Und wenn Du ein Weitwinkel benutzt, mußt Du verdammt nah dran sein um einen Spieler formatfüllend aufs Bild zu bekommen. Ich würde fast sagen, das geht gar nicht während eines Basketballspiels.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Februar 2004)

Vita,

es ging mir um die Position "unter dem Korb". Wenn er z.B. so eine Perspektive
haben will, dann müsste er bei seinem (Zitat) "Dorfverein" mit einem Tele auf den
Parkplatz dritte Reihe rechts. 
Das kannst du nicht mit Hallen in der NBA vergleichen. Da ist viel mehr Platz.
Und .. es geht doch, während eines Basketballspiels. 

Wenn er sich etwa 3 Meter seitlich hinter dem Korb hinsetzen kann, dann
braucht er etwa 26mm Brennweite, um einen Basketballspieler vom Boden bis
hoch zum Korb fotografieren zu können. Wenn er sich nur 2 Meter hinter der
Grundlinie auf den Boden setzt, dann schafft er mit etwa 22-24mm das Bild, wobei
auch 26mm noch ok sind.
Sollte er z.B. ein Weitwinkel-Zoom bis 55mm haben, dann kann er auch noch die
näheren Bodyshots (wie in deinem Beispiel) machen.

Von der Tribüne jedenfalls kann man keine guten Bilder machen.


----------



## Vitalis (2. Februar 2004)

Na gut 
Wenn er das darf, so nah am Spielfeld stehen oder sitzen, dann okay. Ich hatte es halt so verstanden, daß diese NBA-Fotos auch mit Weitwinkel geschossen wurden, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist. 

Wenn er Spieler mitten im Spielfeld einfangen will, dann braucht er evtl. doch noch ein leichtes Tele.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Ich hatte es halt so verstanden, ...*



Ich hatte es aber nicht so geschrieben 

Klar schadet ein leichtes Tele nicht.
Aber ich bezweifel stark, dass er es schafft, im Mittelfeld gute Fotos zu machen,
da beim Basketball anders als bei Fussball meist das Fastbreak-Spiel gepflegt
wird. Zumindest, wenn die Jungs oder Mädels ausreichend trainiert sind.

Die eigentliche Aktion, der eigentliche Fight, die Emotionen, die Fouls finden im
Wesentlichen unter dem Korb bzw. in der Zone statt.

Selbst bei Handball schaut es schon wieder ganz anders aus. Da ist die auch bei
Basketball sicher nicht schlechte Eckposition für den Fotografen besser.

Naja, ich denk ich hab eigentlich alles nötige geschrieben, was mir so einfällt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Vitalis (2. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *Die eigentliche Aktion, der eigentliche Fight, die Emotionen, die Fouls finden im Wesentlichen unter dem Korb bzw. in der Zone statt.*


 Okay okay  Ich schau nie Basketball und habe mir keine großen Gedanken gemacht, wo und wann man denn am besten gute Fotos schießen könnte.


----------



## cantafunk (3. Februar 2004)

@Martin Schaefer: danke für die infos, und mal für ein paar fotos an der grundlinie, da sagt keiner was. jetzt hab ich wenigstens was zu tun und mal ein bisschen was zum ausprobieren.  

@vitalis: schaus dir mal im tv an. wenn es ein gutes spiel ist und beide mannschaften gut drauf sind, ists echt ein absolut interessanter sport...

danke an alle 


@@Martin Schaefer: was für ein objektiv würdest du empfehlen. ist das herstellertechnisch egal solange sie eben jene eigenschaften erfüllen. ich könnte von einem kollegen ein Nikon AF Nikkor objektiv ausleihen mit 20mm brennweite und 2.8 lichtstärke. wäre das was in verbindung mit oben genannten kameras? (dimage7/a1;eos300d)


----------

